# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Mitrophora semilibera (=Morchella semilibera)

## Azuer

Otra seta de aparición primaveral, muy abundante en las choperas. Se diferencia de otras "colmenillas" por la inserción del pie hacia la mitad del sombrero.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

¿Es tóxica o se puede comer?

----------


## Azuer

Se puede comer, igual que todas las colmenillas, previa cocción. En crudo resulta tóxica. De todas formas es de calidad inferior a las Morchellas.

----------

